# Logitech G502 Problem mit der Beleuchtung



## SteffenRoeder (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo,  ich habe eim Problem mit der Beleuchtung meiner Maus Logitech G502.  Über den Treiber lässt sich die Beleuchtung ausschalten,  was ich auch getan habe. Doch jedes mal wenn ich z.B. in BF1 spawne fängt das Logitech Logo an zu leuchten,  obwohl in den Treibern immernoch angezeigt wird,  dass es aus sei. Dann Hilft nur noch ein An/Aus schalten und dann ist es kurzzeitug wieder aus. Sobald ich aber wieder BF1 öffne fängt es nach kurzer Zeit wieder an zu leuchten. 

Ich mag es nicht besonders wenn mich etwas ablenkt sprich die Maus leuchtet,  deswegen hoffe ich,  dass ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (18. Januar 2017)

Schade,  dachte das vlt jemand eine Idee hat.


----------



## JackA (19. Januar 2017)

Schau mal ob du iewie Profile drin hast oder ne Spielerkennung


----------



## SteffenRoeder (19. Januar 2017)

Wo sehe ich eine automatische Spielerkennung?


----------



## Pedro89 (20. Januar 2017)

In den Einstellungen von LGS. 
Kannst auch alternativ mal eine ältere Version von LGS probieren, hat bei mir auch einige Bugs ausgelöscht.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Januar 2017)

In den Einstellungen der Logitech Software

Spielintegration - Steuerung der Beleuchtung im Spiel zulassen. Da den Hacken wegnehmen und schon wird deine Einstellung nicht mehr geändert.


----------

